# Game 5 - [3] San Antonio Spurs @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Tied 2-2] - 5/16; TNT



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Playoff Watch: 


















*(Suns have been placed on MIRACLE)*

 *Suns Review *


> _Steve Nash had the final two of his 15 assists on behind-the-back dishes to Amare Stoudemire for a pair of short shots in the final minute, and Phoenix completed its comeback from an 11-point fourth-quarter deficit to steal a 104-98 Game 4 win and tie its series with the host Spurs at 2-2.
> 
> Stoudemire finished with 26 points and nine rebounds and Nash was one of the other five Suns to reach double figures in scoring with his 24 points on 8-for-12 shooting. One of those points came from the free throw line after a hard Robert Horry foul with 18.2 seconds left.
> 
> ...


* NBA.com's Suns-Spurs Series Page*

*Game 1: Spurs 111, Suns 106*
*Game 2: Suns 101, Spurs 81*
*Game 3: Spurs 108, Suns, 101*
*Game 4: Suns 104, Spurs 98*

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) James Jones (PF) Shawn Marion (C) Kurt Thomas*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*San Antonio Spurs Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Tony Parker (SG) Michael Finley (SF) Bruce Bowen (PF) Tim Duncan (C) Fabricio Oberto *

*Head Coach:*








*Greg Popovich* 

*Sixth Man:*
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Manu Ginobili*​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> *(Suns have been placed on MIRACLE)*


:lol: 

This will be an interesting game. I believe the refs will try to make up for their bosses' *type it out* decision by favoring the Suns. I'm guessing that Duncan will get into to early foul trouble and will have difficulty staying in the game. If the Suns have any sense, they should take it to Duncan right after tip off and try to get those fouls called.

I'm very disappointed in the NBA right now but I'm proud of the Suns. If we can keep it close, anything can happen down the stretch. Let's go!!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not sure what to think about this game. I know we are getting ****ed over, but maybe we can pull off a miracle. I expect Nash to have a monster game like that 48 pointer he had on Dallas in 05. But this game is where we need guys like Marion especially to show up in a huge way. We need a good 25/13 or so from Marion and good contributions from EVERYONE.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's gonna rain from downtown tonight. Marion isn't going to show up, but the Matrix will play in his stead. I predict 30 and 15 for Matrix. Bell, Barbosa, Jones, and Nash are going to rain the 3's. The Spurs are going to take it kinda easy on this one because they'll feel like they have the edge... which they do, but they'll be underestimating the heart of an underdog. I believe the Suns can beat the Spurs for this one game. It's ONE GAME, sure the Spurs can beat an Amareless and Diawless Suns team 9 times out of 10, but I have the feeling that this is that 1 time. SUNS IN 6!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not sure how much Marion can do offensively when he's been focusing on the defensive end. They've even said, forget about scoring. Not sure if that is gonna change. If he forces it, and has a bad night, and doesn't focus on Parker and then he goes off, it might be a long night.

Also just feels like the type of game where we need him and he might not be there.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

glad to see you so positive.

I mean, maybe Stern will reinstate Joey Crawford to referee this game.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm going out on a limb and predicting at least 40 points for Nash. I'm going out on an even bigger limb and predicting at least 30 points from Barbosa. He steps up when the spot light is on, in most cases, and I can't think of any time that we would need it more.

Anybody else worried about our one man center rotation of Kurt Thomas, who has... nobody over 6'8 backing him up. Wait a second... is that a... I think... yes! A Pat Burke sighting on the horizon!

Look for Pat to dominate Duncan on both ends.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Look for Pat to dominate Duncan on both ends.


:clap2:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Pat "The Duncan Shut Down Machine" Burke!

Yes!


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm honestly looking forward to this. I think we will pull this out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I know alot of people are saying it's an automatic win for the spurs, but I honestly would not be suprised at all if the suns managed to pull this one off. 

1) The spurs have a nasty habit of being overconfident when they _should_ win games.
2) The crowd is ganna be crazy as hell tonight.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Should be a good game tonight. Emotions will be high for sure and I think the Suns will put on a good show.

Curious to see who on the bench will show up tonight to contribute.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MVP! M-V-P! M-V-P!

That's right, the other MVP Burke, might get his chance. Do this one for Ireland!

*PHOENIX SUNS LOCKER ROOM*

Pat Burke: "Sons of Phoenix, I am Pat Burke."

Leandro: "Pat Burke is 8 feet tall."

Burke: "Yes, I've heard. dunks on men by the hundreds, and if he were here he'd consume the Spurs with fireballs from his eyes and bolts of lightning from his arse. I am Pat Burke! And I see a whole team of journeymen here in defiance of tyranny. You have come to play as free players, and free players you are. What would you do without basketball!? Will you fight!?"

Boris Diaw: "Play? Against that? No, we will hide; and we will survive." 

Burke: "Aye, play and you may lose. Run and you'll survive -- at least a while. And dying in your beds many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one chance to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our players, but they'll never take our pride!!"

Burke and teamates: "Alba gu bra! (Phoenix forever!)"


----------



## Ryo Coola (Mar 17, 2005)

Figure I might as well post for once instead of just reading. I am not sure what think of this game. We need a few people to step up who just haven't had it or just haven't been involved in the offense that much... all of sudden... aka Barbosa & Marion. We can only hope those two have it offensively tonight. Also, some good D from Barbosa for a change would be nice as well. I guessing some Burke at C and some Banks will be the other options off the bench for this one. I don't see Rose playing for some reason. Bell & Marion are probably going to play the entire game besides a couple minutes as well. 

Definitely, stacked up against us tonight. Nonetheless, it can be done.
GO SUNS!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I love Kurt. He's the man.


----------



## KD (Jun 29, 2006)

Suns came out really well to start off the game...truly very impressed. *Go Suns!!*...


Can't stand those spurs. :squint:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Boy do I feel stupid lol. Glad I was wrong with that feeling.

Matrix has been insane. Iceman, you were right.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you believe in miracles!? - Al Michaels


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

We're the SUNS. Let's scorch these Spurs!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

So far, neither of my predictions were correct, and I'm absolutely 100% okay with that, because instead of Nash and Barbosa stepping up, it's been aaaall Matrix, baby.

Oh and, by the by, Marion isn't playing tonight, it's Matrix.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Ugh. We had our chances (like 7 of them near the end) to either take a lead or tie it up. It just goes to show how important the Nash-Amare pick and roll game is late in the game. We can't get any other shots...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, that was close! We did good. Game 4 was our best win. This was our best loss. I'm confident we'll play a great game back in San Antonio. :clap:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I hate how every time I start to feel confident in how well Marion is playing, he disappears.

I'm going to stew in a pile of disdain and disappointment for a while... let's see if that makes me feel any better.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I knew this ****ing team would fold.

Just like last year, game 6 against the Mavericks. Without Amare, they just fold.
And they do it when you actually think they will win. 

The MVP didn't do his job, imo. I was really disappointed in him.
You give the ball to Junior......why? Shoot the goddamn ball Nash. 

Oh, and then the last two 3pt tries, that's the best they could get?
I am so annoyed.....regardless of "Suns weren't suppose to win, blah blah blah" crap.
The way they played, they should have won. A bunch of **** tards.[/endrant]


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

Well thanks a lot team for another classic choke job. This will probably cost them the series. This team just seems to have a lot of trouble holding on to leads.
Hate to be so pessimistic, but just don't see them as a championship team.


----------



## Christian (Apr 28, 2006)

:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Ryo Coola (Mar 17, 2005)

Blah...poor ending. Definitely had this win. I definitely feel like the lack of Marion touches or plays until the fourth kinda killed his good game. They totally went away from him until Kurt went out in the fourth. Barbosa sucked in all ways. Nash was tired and took the worst shot ever. Bell crucial inbounds miscue was pretty bad. 

Banks or Rose really needed some burn to rest Nash or something. This was beyond not trusting your bench. Playing eight players...ok...seven...fine, but six is too much. If you are going to play six too...at least don't make Nash play more minutes than Marion! RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Spurs got it together at the right moment. They closed out the game and made it tough for the Suns. Ginobili got hot at the right time and Bowen came up huge. The Suns scrapped, but just didn't have enough tricks up their sleeve to pull out the win. 

All I can say is that we got game 6. Everyone thought this was going 7. All that matters is that we get game 7 here in phoenix. We are still in it. I think we can win this series still. 

EDIT: I would like to thank David Stern for keeping this series interesting since we all know that the Suns have just broken through that barrier and were going to run away with the series.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I'm taking this loss positively. I don't think anyone expected it to be this close. If we were blown out, it would be like, "Yeah, thanks David Stern!" But instead, we put up a good fight. This is a huge confidence builder for our team. With Amare and Diaw back, confidence will be even higher. Despite the loss, I believe the momentum is still on our side. I won't be surprised if we cream the Spurs back in San Antonio.

Now as to the actual loss, I blame D'Antoni... again. How can you NOT play Rose and/or Banks? I don't think we choked down the stretch. I think we just ran out of gas. You can't play our style of basketball with 6 guys.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm kind of bummed we choked at the end, but I'm still proud of our boys. Without Amare, and Diaw we played about as good as you could possibly ask for against the Spurs. Hopefully we can still get game 6 in SA, and get back to PHX for game 7.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> Now as to the actual loss, I blame D'Antoni... again. How can you NOT play Rose and/or Banks? I don't think we choked down the stretch. I think we just ran out of gas. You can't play our style of basketball with 6 guys.


Why would he play Banks? The dude has be terrible on BOTH ends EVERY time he plays! That's like getting mad that Marks didn't play! Rose isn't what he used to be, a jumpshooter who won't play defense even if he was paid 15million a year to do so. I think D'Antoni knows what he can contribute to the squad more than any of us. It wouldn't be fair to have the game sacrificed by the crappy play of a non-factor in any other game. The main 6 that played busted their butts in practice and in games will have his season put in jeapordy for a stupor sub that has a hard time cheering for the squad? They earned this game and the subs didn't. I think he went by the right decision not to play them.... they suck.


----------

